# 8000 reel and threshers possible?



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Short question to anyone that catches threshers. I have a size 8000 pfluegar(not sure if that's right spelling) spin reel and I was interested in trying for threshers but all I hear is that you need 15 kg game reels or bigger but could it be possible with the reel and 30 pound mainline? Don't know how many people catch threshers from kayaks in this country :?


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

080 salt


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thought about this and would it be able to troll Aswell?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You will have to be paddling asleep if you don't know you got whacked by a thresher.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Several times now I've landed and discovered I've had a fish on.


You do realize you're "fishing" right? lol
It must be those stealths and their super-true tracking.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

OK, here's a testimonial:
On an Okuma Cedros 250 w/ 40lb spectra:
http://www.wonews.com/t-ReaderReport_031312.aspx
Excellent pic! See gra, another ONE HANDED angler!


>


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

That is such an excellent picture. I reckon I'd be happier about getting that shot than hooking the fish in the first place!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the story from a couple of years ago. 40kg+ thresher caught on 10lb braid and a 4000 size Shimano http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=33891&hilit=thresher

Marty


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYkg1J4AABZfgAAQQGdkQIAgVAA+79+gIABkNU8piamanknoekTE8SYNU9T00I9IAAAGjAQz+IfJc0GszZ20ZKbQVpfHGWVUYHa3IQX9lIKgT9I/3xTNtlUPhy1k66ZH1O2Cmw9uMHQn2YT79dYhd6rXGXs3giCoaH/BDF62qyCKaoydDKLnAFB5tI/xdyRThQkIkg1J4A==


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

That's one of the best fishing photo's ever.
Bent rod, airbourne suit. 
Nice. 8)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Normally you (I) feel the vibration through the hull when I get a fish trolling, maybe it's harder in open water and if it's windy.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Most sharks fight clean - ie, don't head for the nearest reef. As long as your leader is up to the abrasion of the shark skin you should be able to land a decent one on an 6000 reel.
I once caught a meter gummy on bream gear - 6lb line and 1000 size reel. The reel was never quite the same after that though.


----------

